# IC breadboard socket?



## mhud (Oct 19, 2009)

Do you mean this? http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2734155

I think I paid roughly the same from SparkFun or Jameco. I bought one like that and another about twice the size.

I'm still a beginner but I really enjoyed the BASIC Stamp "Board of Education." It had a lot of parts and thoroughly explained several exercises. I think SparkFun has an Arduino kit that would be similar. 

Do you have a project in mind or are you just having fun?


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, I reckon they're all about the same.

If you shop fleabay, you'll probably find some larger ones used for about the same price. All depends on what you're looking for, I guess.


----------



## dmac257 (Jun 30, 2010)

mhud said:


> Do you mean this? http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2734155
> 
> I think I paid roughly the same from SparkFun or Jameco. I bought one like that and another about twice the size.
> 
> ...


Maybe a simple PWM controller for a bicycle? I was reading the OPEN SOURCE REVOLT CONTROLLER thread on eccomodder and in 
http://ecomodder.com/forum/92278-post540.html there is a couple boards put together that don't look like they are the cheap RS boards and that was why I asked if someone knew of a better quality breadboard.

Don


----------

